# English classical composers: occulists in private circle of John Dee & Edward Kelly?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*English classical composers: occulists in private circle of John Dee & Edward Kelly?*

Me and me wierd querry, i would like to warmly saluted dear friend & followers and reader and strangers that contributed to my post.

Why occultist of renaissance england , well because back than in england it was hip to have occultist friends if you were a monarc or aristocrat, no kidding.

Have a nce folks : friends & followers her majesty of England hello im not a torry but let imagine i give her a hug and we listen to english madrigals and drinkings fine tea whit classy biscuits at Buckingham Palace your royal majesty ( deprofundis toss emotional deapness into his post) because he like consort music same goes for her royal majesty the Queen of english rumors says she like and collected consort musics, according to a press article i read.

But woaw i got lost somewhere a yes Queens, king & there occultist, can you be an occultist and a classical composer both at the same time.This is no naive question look im 40 yrs old and stuff like this , may i dare says i find it startling and interresting.

:tiphat: deprofundis would like to says all does a mystic he ain't a satanist, i just float into the etherical sphere of conscience... :angel:


----------

